# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  New Marine Forum

## LiquidFX

Hi guys and gals,

Hope you enjoy chatting about marine stuff here  :Smile:

----------


## David

and an excuse for me to start a marine tank....hehehehehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## LiquidFX

Wa, really ah, where do you want to put it?

----------


## sunfish

hmm...anyone need help to make space for a marine tank, I am willing to sacrifice my living room space for your old tank...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/26/2001 10:31:42 PM 
> 
> hmm...anyone need help to make space for a marine tank, I am willing to sacrifice my living room space for your old tank...[] 
> ----------------


wahahahaa.. bring more friends over sunfish

----------


## kelstorm

Hi saltwater aquarists nuts! seems to me that there isn't much ppl who are into marine. For those out there who does keep marine, i would like to know where do u ppl often get your stuff (livestock). i usually get my stuff from pacific marine and reef world. [ :Embarassed: ].
Next, anybody have tried to breed seahorses?if so, any success? me thinking of setting up a tank to breed them. pls advice. been doing a bit of reading on it.
Lastly, how often do u visit the farms? next time chio me.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## David

Hi kelstorm

welcome to our forum perhaps you like to ask Dan....I believe he is trying to breed seahorses....not too sure......

----------


## kelstorm

David,
May i know who this Dan is? is he into marine as well? btw, i saw the tank at Gan's done up by aquaticquotient. it is very nice... any idea who can get those pendant metal halide. Are they from Arcadia? Are u part of the team who did the setup?
Kelvin :Angel:

----------


## sunfish

Hi Kelstorm,
Seahorses feed on live food and in general will not learn to take anything else, although there are "success stories" of feeding with frozen food eg. shrimps. 
If you are planning to rear and breed them, it is good that you are setting up another separate tank for them, you should not keep other fishes with them as seahorses are slow feeders, all live food will be snapped up by other fishes before the seahorses can get their hands on..oops mouth on. They will be too hungry to .....
[ :Grin: ] . I have friends who feed seahorses freshwater mollies...seems to work
 :Wink:  
me too, normally visit Reefworld and Pacific Marine, but nowsadays seldom because tank got no more space, unless get a new tank :Evil:  hehehe...plotting...

----------


## kelstorm

Sunfish,
me is plotting  :Evil:  to do a solely seahorse tank setup (if $$$ allows)[ :Grin: ] and if my fiancee and parents dun grumble :Wink: ... i read abt their feeding habits and habitat and their behaviour. will let u know when i attempt to do it and let all the fish brains here  :Smile: (no pun intended) know the results. 
btw, do u keep marine as well? when will u be going down to the farm again? Can chio me along?
me currently looking for a yellow tang for my tank. Anybody u know have experience with clown tang and powder blue/black? i have tried to keep powder thrice but never succeed. :Sad:  They refuse to eat anything else except lettuce. Very siong on my pocket leh..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## sunfish

Kelstorm,
yup, I have a 4ft 150g reef tank.
me going to get another 3ft tank, already got approval from Home Affairs+Financial controller liao :Razz:  (wife), but haven't really decided whether to do another marine or a planted tank...very tempted after looking at others' tank pics[ :Grin: ] 
powder blues are tough...to rear I mean. So far I have only seen one success, but this particular powder blue is so aggressive that this friend of mine cannot add any other tangs[: :Smile: ] . But they are extremely beautiful, isn't it? :Sad:  
I feed my tangs with ...err...xiao bai cai...and they love it! paiseh can't recall the angmoh name of this veggie. But this is very cheap, coldstorage 1 pack at $0.50, NTUC fairprice 1 pack at $0.55, quite a big pack. I share with my tangs, 1 pack can last for a week[ :Grin: ] .
My juvenile sailfin tang has grown so much feeding on this over half a year that now it can spar with my big bully brown tang liao :Wink:

----------


## kelstorm

if i'm not wrong, it should be lettuce. i also feed them with these veggies. is yours a reef tank or solely fishes. mine used to be a reef tank until an epidemic killed most of them..sigh..[ :Knockout: ] Currently, i have a 4x2x2. number of gallons = no idea. ahahaha.. me used to have a 3x2x2 but find it too small when i shifted house. Used to have a purple tang, yellow tang, blue tang, bird wrasse and 
3 bi-colors angels but an accident caused their demise. sigh..
Now, only have a naso tang, foxface, blue tang, coral beauty, 2 gobies(breeds often) and 3 wrasses..hehehe.. 
So, how many tanks u have at home? 1? let me know when u gonna setup another marine tank. i love to help do setup, if u dun mind..[ :Grin: ] we can go to the farm together too.. so..how old are u? me 26.
btw, your wife into fishes? my fiancee told me to setup a marine tank for our new place once we apply for the flat.. she want it as a divider.. me thinking of setting up a 6fter.. hahaha..  :Razz:  mai tu liaos.. hahaha.. :Evil:

----------


## sunfish

hehe...me older...already 32 :Sad:  
my tank is a 4x2x2.5ft tank...I keep corals and fishes. I have other 4ft, 2ft and 1ft but those are freshwater.

nope my wife is not into fishes, but she is into eating fishes though
[ :Grin: ] 

I have once seen in a marine lfs in Hong Kong, a big marine tank that forms an arch over the ceiling, very impressive, you might want to consider that if budget allows... :Wink:

----------


## sunfish

OK, found out name for xiao bai cai - chinese white cabbage,
see http://www.sci-ctr.edu.sg/ssc/public.../cwcabbag.html :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

Sunfish, at 30+, u are at your prime!! Has Van Kliff Aquarium relocated to your house? 4 tanks...hahaha
[ :Grin: ]. would love to see your marine tank someday.
i usually feed my fish with pa po chai, lettuce, sometime xiao bai chai....my fiancee isn't into fishes too but she rather i keep fishes than dogs..
however, she like the freshwater garden concept but i prefer to keep saltwater. Less maintenance and cost in the long run.(eg, CO2 refill, fertilizer etc) No doubt, we add supplements but i still find it cheaper. (Used to own a water garden tank and having Cardinal Tetra breeding inside there) :Cool:  
Nice to meet u online. when u do go to the farm, do chio me along... can email me at [email protected] or sms me at 96520875. Happy new year

----------


## kelstorm

hey sunfish, check with u something.

i bought 2 spotted hawkfish (abt 3in) and a boxing shrimp yesterday from Reborn and this morning when i wake up, i saw one of my camel shrimps had died. 
 :Sad:  Prior to the new introduction, they were fine.
Parameters are all fine.
Problem: 
1)Is boxing shrimp safe to be kept with other shrimps? (me thinking of adding a cleaner shrimp)
2)Is hawkfish safe with shrimps?.. my shrimps are almost 2inches in size.

----------


## Spiff

kel,
bad news man,1st of all camel shrimps eat corals!
erm back to ur questions.........yup [ :Knockout: ] boxin shrimps do eat other shrimps.......mine ate my cleaner shrimp[ :Embarassed: ] i suggest u take out the boxer. cleaner shrimps,blood shrimps r very docile n will not pick on other shrimps.
but as long as ur hawkfish is in there,...dun bother addin any more shrimps....hawkfishes love shrimps! :Razz:

----------


## sunfish

Hi Kelstorm,
Hawkfish are omnivorous, I am not surprise if it eats up your shrimps[ :Grin: ] 
but do note that shrimps get "stunt" easily if there is a sudden change in water conditions, including temps, did you acclimatise the shrimps slowly before adding into your main tank?

----------


## kelstorm

Spiff,
thanks for the advice, 
sigh.. look like i just added the wrong shrimp (boxer).. however, does your camel shrimp eat your corals? my mushrooms corals are alright since i added them (camel shrimp) abt 8 months back(perhaps they are well fed..hehehe.. i dun know.. the books recommended it..) until my fishes contacted white spots which decimated most of the corals...sigh.. i hated those white spots... most of the corals could not stand the treatment even though i used Exodin..sigh..  :Sad: .. now my tank consist of only a few pieces of coral rocks(mushrooms) and those fishes that i have added recently..
the best part abt adding hawkfish is that i know that they eat shrimps.. i thought it meant brine shrimps.. (ok.... go ahead and laugh it out.. [ :Embarassed: ] ) and thus to be on the safe side, i bought the smaller ones... but this morning, i saw a shrimp ready for sashimi or tempura.. hahahaha..[ :Grin: ] 
btw, did u remove the boxer shrimp?

----------


## kelstorm

Sunfish, 
my camel shrimps have been in the tank for the past 8 months..sigh.. they were alright until i added the boxer shrimp and the hawkfish...sigh...they grew so big already..  :Sad:  hehehe.. i have abt 8 of them.. they were seen carrying eggs/roe under their swimlets(that is what i call those little paddling legs.. wonder what is the correct term for it..hehehe... :Smile:  ) i doubt very much it is any of those factors that u mentioned...

----------


## Spiff

hi kel,
me dun hv camel shrimp. :Wink:  maybe urs is a peppermint shrimp???they both look the same except the hump on the camel shrimp...thus the name.peppermints do not eat corals.yea lor or maybe urs is wellfed.
i took mine out by luring it out in the open wif a small piece of prawn.....n returned it to a lfs.it eat 1 of my very nice n fat cleaner.[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Spiff,
i check the books and with the ah pek in Pacific Marine.. it is confirmed that it is camel.. so.. where u stay? perhaps when u want to go down to farm.. email me in advance.. or buzz me at 96520875..Me need to get a yellow tang.. sigh.. [ :Embarassed: ] best if can get purple tang..
Kelvin

----------

